# Education system



## Bahadar (Nov 24, 2008)

Education system in India ,Why IT field is not popular ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

coz it is India .


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 24, 2008)

IT is not popular ?? 

I know as compared to abroad we lack behind with respect to technology
But i think IT is more popular here.

Every Abroad IT Company is filled mostly with Indians Only


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't feed him/her/it,  just trolling around. @OP, one more chance mate.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 24, 2008)

*www.dontfeedthetroll.de/images/dftt.gif

I thought so. If he/she/it wanted a discussion, he/she/it could have put the question in a better way or even put forth his/her/its own views.


----------



## madhusoodan (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't think so... These days, India is developing even in IT education sector. Hope it'll be the leader one day!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 26, 2008)

i don;t get ur question

are u tailking about IT-Based Education (elearning)?


----------

